# De lunes a viernes tengo planeado ir a clases de rumano



## ALEXANDERIN

Cum se spune in Limba romana " Tengo planeado ir a clase de Rumano de Lunes a viernes todos los dias de la semana?
Multumesc.


----------



## JulianoS

Hola!

_Am de gând să merg la cursul de limba română, în fiecare zi, de luni până vineri._​


----------



## ALEXANDERIN

Multumesc frumos


----------



## alinapopi

Buenas,

Mi variante es (perdona por no tener los diacríticos):

_Intentionez sa merg la ore de limba romana in fiecare zi, de luni pana vineri._

Saludos,
Alina


----------

